# Laser guided slingshot (link)



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

No corporate affiliation , just saw this and thought it looks kewl








http://www.catsdomain.com/ps10.htm


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

[quote name='Jedi' date='09 April 2010 - 08:34 AM' timestamp='1270798480' post='6902']
No corporate affiliation , just saw this and thought it looks kewl








http://www.catsdomain.com/ps10.htm
[/quote
Hmmmm not for me prefer to shoot naturally, you may as well buy an air rifle with telescopic sites but wheres the fun in that.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like an idea worth further investigation. I too prefer to shoot the "old fashioned" way, but it's fun to play with new ideas as well.









Warning: Be careful clicking on their video links. I did so and it locked up my Internet Explorer, and I had to reboot to get back online.







May not happen to everyone, just use caution.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cannot look at this website but I think if I am correct I have this slingshot it is a good sling but I ended up stripping it down . all the lazer stuff wore out.
but the Sling shot is comfortable and shoots well I put black heavy band on it the design feels good and comfortable. But no the the sighted lazer. it wore out. shucks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered one of these to check it out. Never heard anything from them. I emailed and got no response. I had paid via PayPal. I registered a complaint with PayPal. They got no response, so I upgraded it to a claim. PayPal agreed with me and refunded my money.

Sooo, there is something a bit strange about this outfit. Buyer beware.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Looks interesting, but I'm not sure it would work very well with slingshots. They simply don't have the power to keep a flat trajectory over long distance like a gun does, and are generally subject to more variables such as twisting of the pouch, alignment of the bands, different ammo, different power bands, etc. I like instinctual shooting the best, and it seems just a little bit cheaper than buying laser-guidance technology.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Charles said:


> I ordered one of these to check it out. Never heard anything from them. I emailed and got no response. I had paid via PayPal. I registered a complaint with PayPal. They got no response, so I upgraded it to a claim. PayPal agreed with me and refunded my money.
> 
> Sooo, there is something a bit strange about this outfit. Buyer beware.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Yeah right. Any 'outfit' that offers stuff for sale and is willing to take your cash but ah, forgets to send you any product is unfortunatly not all that strange in these the days of world wide interwebs... It's good that you used paypal Charles.
I've heard of a scam where beautiful leather chairs are offered for sale 'as is pictured' and delivered directly to your door for several hundred dollars. Sure they are made of good quality leather and solid metal frame and everything as described... only thing is when they turn up their miniture. Not even a Barbie Doll would fit! Technically not illegal because of the little disclaimer 'sold as is pictured'... There are some real turds out there.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Rapier said:


> I ordered one of these to check it out. Never heard anything from them. I emailed and got no response. I had paid via PayPal. I registered a complaint with PayPal. They got no response, so I upgraded it to a claim. PayPal agreed with me and refunded my money.
> 
> Sooo, there is something a bit strange about this outfit. Buyer beware.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Yeah right. Any 'outfit' that offers stuff for sale and is willing to take your cash but ah, forgets to send you any product is unfortunatly not all that strange in these the days of world wide interwebs... It's good that you used paypal Charles.
I've heard of a scam where beautiful leather chairs are offered for sale 'as is pictured' and delivered directly to your door for several hundred dollars. Sure they are made of good quality leather and solid metal frame and everything as described... only thing is when they turn up their miniture. Not even a Barbie Doll would fit! Technically not illegal because of the little disclaimer 'sold as is pictured'... There are some real turds out there.
[/quote]
i love twisting the meaning of things,but that sucks to do it to a stranger especially for so much money.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I too prefer the naturals and I also like to try different things. I got started back into SS a couple weeks ago with the purchase of a Barnett ProDiablo II. Opened it up, nothing would fit and tighten. Sent it back and started on my antler.I bought a $10 Daisy at Dicks and have bought several of the powerline tubes. The Power line feels good,shoots good and is compact but the forks are weak ( they flex a bit). Tex Bands on the way.I hope to have my Recurve Hunter from Fire ant on Thursday.

I went to the catsdomain.com site Looked at the videos and ordered one. Three days I had it in hand. The design is well enough but it sure can use some modificatiion. The Red Dot is cheap but works (some what) They "made" a Weaver type base that is weak and flimsy. I'll replace it with a real $5 Weaver rail and replace the cheap Red Dot with a not near as cheap, BSA Multi Ret. from Sportsman Guide for $30 bucks. The tubes were weak, pouch good. I put a set of Daisies on. Once you set the site, as long as you can see the dot ( not easy) and the draw is good it will hit where the dot is.The way the whole piviots (two directions) it is clear that is was designed for a laser. If you have the least bit of twist in the pouch, the top portion pivots a bit and if you don't catch It and release, the ammo strikes the metal, lower frame( 1/8" Alum.). I was shooting 50 cal lead,cut a groove in the ball 1/4' deep.

I called and spoke with Lee/Owner. The said that the parts come from China and assembled and modified here.They add some stainless bearings (washers) in pivots points. The new design PS 59 just came out, replaced the PS 58 that you see on line.

It can be extremely accurate if you can see and hold the dot on target. Since the SS is limited on effective distances, a regular laser (green) would work much better. You would draw and point,very accurate. It might prove to be a good training aid for target aquistion and draw/hold point.

Over all, a waste of money if you don't have the mind and $$ to tinker and modify.For what it costs, and what it will cost to modify you'd end up over the top. It will be fun to customize on a budjet, and will just be another weapon in my arsenal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for your report. The basic design concept is good, just from a physics point of view. But the implementation is the problem.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Charles, I do plan on modifying to fix the "poor implementaion". Just today I was digging through stuff and found the formed handle that came off the Ben Pearson riser that I used for my hyrid recurve. The Pearson handle popped on over top the handle on the PS59 like it was made for it,much better feel. My flats will be here soon and I plan on modifyinig the band attachment to accept flats for starters.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WTBJR said:


> Charles, I do plan on modifying to fix the "poor implementaion". Just today I was digging through stuff and found the formed handle that came off the Ben Pearson riser that I used for my hyrid recurve. The Pearson handle popped on over top the handle on the PS59 like it was made for it,much better feel. My flats will be here soon and I plan on modifyinig the band attachment to accept flats for starters.


Be sure to keep us informed about how it works out. I really am curious. And post some photos, or even videos.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Will do Charles. I'm going to work on the band attachment today making ready for flats and I'll video/still picture.It is a good design by theory if the unit is fitted with a laser. The Red Dot is not the best feature.I have an issue with the eye relief in that I have a hard time seeing the dot on target with my normal,draw I acquired at six years old. I have tried to modify my " full draw, nock on" several times, but always returned to my muscle memoried archery position. The Red Dot sits too high on the fabricated mount. Also, I'm 55, and have worn glasses since I was 13 and my vision is a bit off and trying to focus is difficult.

A High power laser pointer that is visible for at least the range of your target in day light, mounted to a "Weaver" mount would be the better choice.Once it is sighted in with a full draw you would be able to be in any position, at any nock point on your body and be spot on.When Lee and I spoke he mention the upgrade to a green laser..The way that they fabricated the sight mount,it seems to me, that they do not have much firearms optic experience. They fab. a "Weaver Style" rail with small screws and thin stainless.He told me that they had to upgrade to the PS 59, adding SS plates at the fork pivots They were having breakage on the plastic...Their new WWW should be up soon. I got a great e-mail back from Lee and his explanations were viable .They are a fairly new company with a vision.

If if you mess around, computer surfing around their site,you"ll see an ad for a laser that will fit on ANY SS. They have taken a green laser pointer and affixed it to the forks by way of a tether to your wrist, get the picture?

I am heading to Dicks this am to pick up a $5 Weaver mount and laser, I'll also go next door to an office supply place to look at laser pointers.The laser would not have to be all that strong for SS hunting ranges.in day light.

Talk to you later, Bill


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

A band length attachment(seems shoddy).....I like Jeorg's better.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think you can tell from Joerg's video that one of the great problems with such a device is the extent of "wander" ... that laser dot tends to bounce around a lot, because it is hard to hold everything steady, especially given all the pivots. If Joerg cannot hold it steady with his big muscles, there is little hope for me!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

You can buy a laser pointer for teasing cats and dogs for $6.00 in Canada. Then you have to find a way to sight and mount it. your should be able to put the mount on any sling shot. Laser drives my terrier crazy.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Old Salt said:


> You can buy a laser pointer for teasing cats and dogs for $6.00 in Canada. Then you have to find a way to sight and mount it. your should be able to put the mount on any slingshot. Laser drives my terrier crazy.


While that is true, the 'magic' of this particular configuration is that it pivots independently in two axes. This keeps it fairly steady, and ensures that problems like fork hits, which originate in the human error of misalignment, don't occur.

I own one, and it is very accurate. Provided you hold it correctly. If you do, the only variable is vertical - dependent upon mass of ammo and distance to target. I have mine zeroed at ten yards with .68 lead ball. Lighter ammo and/or shorter distances result in high hits, but those are fairly easy to compensate for. And I don't shoot at longer distances as I can't imagine a "real world" scenario where a slingshot would really be effective in those conditions. Projectile speed starts low, and falls off quickly.


----------

